# Steam Installiert Spiele lange



## timboy888 (19. März 2014)

Hi ich kann keine Spiele richtig Installieren von DVD Steam Installiert immer stunden lang was soll ich tun. Das sind Spec ops und Aliens. Bei Call of Duty MW 2 und 3 Installiert er wohl MW2 aber bei der bibliothek wird an gezeigt das ich nicht installiert habe. Bei MW3 will er installieren kann nicht weil der Multiplayer modus nicht verfügbar wäre oder online. Was kann ich machen.

Mfg  timboy888


P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## WarPilot (19. März 2014)

Rechte maustaste auf den mw3 mp> eigenschaften> spiel auf fehler untersuchen lassen... bei mw gibt es immer diese probleme


----------



## timboy888 (19. März 2014)

Warum installiert er die andere spiele stunden lang


----------



## Shona (20. März 2014)

timboy888 schrieb:


> Warum installiert er die andere spiele stunden lang


 Weil nicht alles von DVD installiert wird 
Die genannten Spiele haben schon ein paar Monate/Jahre auf dem Buckel und somit auch eine Menge Patches. Deshalb wird während der Installation alle Dateien die bis dato verändert wurden nicht installiert sondern von Steam  runtergeladen.

Wenn du erst von DVD installieren willst und dann die Updates solltest du dir das https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382 anschauen, wobei ich nicht garantieren kann das wirklich alles von DVD installiert wird.


----------



## timboy888 (20. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## timboy888 (20. März 2014)

Geht das bei allen spiele ?


----------



## Shona (20. März 2014)

timboy888 schrieb:


> Geht das bei allen spiele ?


 Wenn du diese als Retail (DVD) hast dann ja anonsten nein


----------

